# TiVo Demonstrating Impressive Product And Prototype Line At 2015 CES



## drebbe (Apr 11, 2012)

TiVo Inc., a leader in the advanced television entertainment market, will show off the largest and most diverse array of products and features in the company's history this week on the floor of the 2015 Consumer Electronics Show at the Las Vegas Convention Center.

The beast, the myth, the legend...TiVo Mega!

Earlier this year, TiVo unveiled the largest consumer DVR ever made, the TiVo(r) Mega. Now it's time to show the "monster" to the world. With 12X more storage capacity than any other cable DVR -- 24 Terabytes to be exact -- TiVo Mega is for TV-watchers who just can't get enough. Imagine recording more than 3 years of TV programming, or watching 5,000 movies, and make that a reality with the Mega.

A Streaming Device for over-the-air viewers, the Roamio OTA is here

If you still haven't seen the TiVo Roamio(TM) OTA in action, now is your chance. The Roamio OTA (retail price $49.99) is made for those who elect not to receive their TV signal through a traditional cable or satellite provider, yet still want advanced streaming and DVR functionalities. Roamio OTA enables consumers to record up to four shows simultaneously, storing 75 high-definition hours of programming, and combine that traditional DVR functionality with a state of the art integration of popular streaming services such as Netflix, VUDU, Pandora, Amazon Instant Video, Hulu Plus, YouTube, and many others. As one of the most advanced platforms for music and other streamed content, users of the Roamio OTA are truly accessing the most popular TV programing and combining it with the endless web content available today in a seamless interface.

OnePass represents the only way to binge view -- without any worries about source

TiVo OnePass is the all-access answer for the ultimate in-home or mobile binge viewing -- regardless of where a series originates. OnePass is the easy way to access all episodes of recorded or live shows from traditional linear TV channels or VOD and streaming services -- organizing episodes by season and lining them up for seamless viewing. Binge viewing your recordings or from favorite streaming services like Netflix, Amazon Instant Video, Hulu Plus and more has never been easier. Check out OnePass in action on Roamio and the award-winning TiVo iOS app.

TiVo nDVR and TiVo everywhere

TiVo partners will receive private demonstrations of an ever-evolving nDVR solution, 4k demonstration platforms as well as a more portable TiVo experience for Chromecast and Roku devices. TiVo will also be demoing a completely rebuilt and optimized Android mobile application coming in March and rolling out premium sideloading to iOS users in the coming months.

TiVo Around the Globe

TiVo has seen some awesome action around the globe this year including integrating over-the-top content provider Netflix onto nearly a dozen different operators set-top-boxes. In private meeting rooms, TiVo will be highlighting advancements with partners from all over the world, including their advanced digital TV service with Com Hem, the leading supplier of pay-television in Sweden. The company will also be showcasing solutions from ONO, the largest cable operator in Spain. TiVo's major integration with Virgin TV and the Virgin TV Anywhere App, giving the UK the full TiVo experience, will also be front and center.

Digitalsmiths ARPU Accelerator - Seamless Insight

TiVo subsidiary Digitalsmiths will launch Seamless Insight(TM), a reporting and analytics platform for video service operators. The platform provides operators actionable visibility to optimize targeted content promotions -- increasing average revenue per user (ARPU) and improving viewer engagement. This new offering will serve operators seeking to leverage the massive volume of personalized viewer data better target content promotions for premium content, packages and even Pay-Per-View across all applications and devices.

Domestic partnerships and advancements

Partners and select clients will also be shown the TiVo-Pace MG1 DVR, a new multi-tuner video gateway featuring the full award-winning TiVo experience on third party equipment. The MG1 supports TiVo's whole-home capabilities, including streaming your favorite shows using TiVo Stream to TiVo's mobile and tablet applications, multi-room streaming, and live TV streaming to TiVo Mini and the Pace Mi3 Mini.

The TiVo Portal, as deployed by operators including RCN, giving viewers access to their video content via the web and subsidiary Digitalsmiths' Seamless Discovery will also be shown to select clients, demonstrating TiVo's blending of multiple video sources, such as Linear TV, Premium Channels, VOD, and OTT offerings, with other data sources for the most comprehensive, personalized entertainment recommendations.

Visit TiVo at CES to get a demo of the new technologies and products. CES 2015 runs from January 6 - 9 in Las Vegas. TiVo is located at the Las Vegas Convention Center, Central Hall 1 of Tech East, at Booth #7920.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

LOL You forgot to credit the press release you copied that from.


----------



## drebbe (Apr 11, 2012)

Yes it is certainly a TiVo PR piece. I hope that was obvious, but if not, perhaps I should add the link
http://investor.tivo.com/phoenix.zhtml?c=106292&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=2003012

I personally found the paragraph about the private demos of Chromecast and Roku clients interesting. Sorry you didn't.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Well that makes some things official.

- OnePass
- Network DVR and 4K demos for MSO partners.
- Chromecast and Roku
- Rebuilt Android app in March
- "premium sideloading" for iOS

Guess we'll find out specifically what premium sideloading is soon. (copy flag bypass?)


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> - "premium sideloading" for iOS


What the heck could this possibly be?

The only "sideloading" I know about under IOS is from a developer perspective - with a developer key or a special corporate key, you can sideload apps that do not exist in the App Store.



BigJimOutlaw said:


> - Chromecast and Roku


I was expecting Roku and Amazon Fire not Chromecast...


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

bradleys said:


> I was expecting Roku and Amazon Fire not Chromecast...


I would have thought AppleTV.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

bradleys said:


> What the heck could this possibly be? The only "sideloading" I know about under IOS is from a developer perspective - with a developer key or a special corporate key, you can sideload apps that do not exist in the App Store. I was expecting Roku and Amazon Fire not Chromecast...


Maybe side loading onto an AppleTV or Mac computer?


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

trip1eX said:


> I would have thought AppleTV.


I think Apple TV is a tough environment to get into - apple has a lot of restrictions.

Roku and Chromecast are both pretty good starts, and I think it all but confirms my prediction that these apps would be stream based.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

HarperVision said:


> Maybe side loading onto an AppleTV or Mac computer?


As far as I know, sideloading anything Apple requires a developers key (or a rooted device)

I am sure there is a business case here I don't understand - on the surface it just doesn't make a lot of sense to me.


----------



## Scyber (Apr 25, 2002)

Tivo OnePass outlined by me 3+ years ago:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=7802953#post7802953


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

drebbe said:


> Yes it is certainly a TiVo PR piece. I hope that was obvious, but if not, perhaps I should add the link
> http://investor.tivo.com/phoenix.zhtml?c=106292&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=2003012
> 
> I personally found the paragraph about the private demos of Chromecast and Roku clients interesting. Sorry you didn't.


I found this and other things interesting (don't know why you assumed otherwise). I just think you should identify PR as PR, just to avoid any possible misunderstanding and to allow readers to check the source themselves.


----------



## Keen (Aug 3, 2009)

bradleys said:


> What the heck could this possibly be?
> 
> The only "sideloading" I know about under IOS is from a developer perspective - with a developer key or a special corporate key, you can sideload apps that do not exist in the App Store.


I'd bet that it means loading videos from something besides a Tivo. Either your own video files, or it means that in the Tivo app you'll be able to access other video providers somehow? Maybe there'll be inter-app hooks so the Tivo app can launch the Amazon or HBO Go app and load you straight into a specific episode of a show? That would tie into the One Pass stuff.


----------



## spaldingclan (Aug 22, 2012)

Plex support for Tivo please!


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

drebbe said:


> Yes it is certainly a TiVo PR piece. I hope that was obvious, but if not, perhaps I should add the link
> http://investor.tivo.com/phoenix.zhtml?c=106292&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=2003012
> 
> I personally found the paragraph about the private demos of Chromecast and Roku clients interesting. Sorry you didn't.


Isn't there a rule about not just copying and pasting entire articles? Much less C&P and then having nothing to say about it.
A link to the article and a pertinent quote or two with a comment from you is sufficient.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

bradleys said:


> What the heck could this possibly be?
> 
> The only "sideloading" I know about under IOS is from a developer perspective - with a developer key or a special corporate key, you can sideload apps that do not exist in the App Store.


Thinking out loud, but could this conceivably reference some sort of "move" (transfer and delete) protocol of 0x02 programs?


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

tatergator1 said:


> Thinking out loud, but could this conceivably reference some sort of "move" (transfer and delete) protocol of 0x02 programs?


Hmm... That is an interesting thought.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

tatergator1 said:


> Thinking out loud, but could this conceivably reference some sort of "move" (transfer and delete) protocol of 0x02 programs?


That's what I'm thinking. Comcast has a system where you can download protected shows to a mobile device using a "check out" system. So the show is only ever watchable on one device at a time. Seems logical that TiVo could do the same while staying within the CCI rules.

I wonder if the Android app will get download capabilities in the new update too? I know the "premium sideloading" says iOS, but even downloading as it exists now in iOS would be nice.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

Looking forward to OnePass. Been wanting auto-bookmarked and/or next-episode-queued-up OTT content integrated into My Shows for awhile.

Can't believe they are rolling this out in February.

TiVo has been on a roll for a few years now. Just wish the damn stock would move up.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

OnePass and Roku sound cool to me. I'm looking forward to both of these.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> - "premium sideloading" for iOS


Yeah, that could just mean downloading (or even *streaming*, which I see I can't do now) away from home for protected content?

I seem to be having more problems with downloading lately (with the built in Stream on my Roamio Plus).. downloads fail fairly often nowadays, and I have to restart them sometimes.. Though the app itself also seems to retry more times than it used to..

Anyway, even though I don't think WiFi itself is the issue, IF it would make downloads faster and more reliable, I personally wouldn't mind a "linked through computer" download mechanism. i.e. if the computer were more reliable downloading from the Stream, have an optional linked download that way.. Then I could pre-download stuff for the iPad I take to the gym. (Used to use a treadmill at home... now I'm using the company gym)


----------



## Sevenfeet (Jun 24, 2000)

Well, at least 4K is being prototyped. Maybe we might see it before 2017.

And I agree, Tivo needs a Plex app. I'd get a Roamio right now if that came to pass.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

You mean for Plex channels or Plex libraries? Because the lib part is easily replicated with pyTivo right now and works great, even if it's old school. Plex channels would be interesting but you really don't need Plex for that, a Roku app would be even better.

The only things remotely interesting to me is OnePass and maybe the redone Android app, assuming it adds download capability. It's been all but worthless as a stream-only app because of network issues (not mine). Fortunately I discovered the Plex TivoToGo plugin here, which has allowed me to work around the stupid Tivo app issue by letting the plugin download shows to my PC and then stream from it to my mobile devices using the Plex app.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Sevenfeet said:


> Well, at least 4K is being prototyped. Maybe we might see it before 2017.
> 
> And I agree, Tivo needs a Plex app. I'd get a Roamio right now if that came to pass.


FYI there is a Plex app for TiVo that was developed by a couple of guys on this forum..

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=512505

P.S. Is that you in your avatar? Or the lead singer for Hootie and the Blow Fish? If it is you then you bear a striking resemblance to him.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Dan203 said:


> P.S. Is that you in your avatar? Or the lead singer for Hootie and the Blow Fish? If it is you then you bear a striking resemblance to him.


Maybe he is Hootie!


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

slowbiscuit said:


> You mean for Plex channels or Plex libraries? Because the lib part is easily replicated with pyTivo right now and works great, even if it's old school. Plex channels would be interesting but you really don't need Plex for that, a Roku app would be even better. The only things remotely interesting to me is OnePass and maybe the redone Android app, assuming it adds download capability. It's been all but worthless as a stream-only app because of network issues (not mine). Fortunately I discovered the Plex TivoToGo plugin here, which has allowed me to work around the stupid Tivo app issue by letting the plugin download shows to my PC and then stream from it to my mobile devices using the Plex app.


Wow how did I miss that? Can it also stream to a Roku Plex app? Where is a good link to show how I get this thing setup?


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

I went by my local BestBuy today, and they no longer carry the Roamio OTA, but still have other TiVos. And the Walmart next door quit carrying any TiVos of any sort.


----------



## bfollowell (Aug 24, 2013)

I, for one, am very interested in hearing about the Roku and Chromecast apps. Will these be free apps or apps we need to purchase? Will be able to watch live TV using the apps like on a real Mini or will we only be able to watch recorded material? Who knows how long it will be before we finally see these apps or the forms they will take but I'm very anxious to learn more. Hopefully, we won't have to wait too long before Tivo starts to release a little more information.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

bfollowell said:


> I, for one, am very interested in hearing about the Roku and Chromecast apps. Will these be free apps or apps we need to purchase? Will be able to watch live TV using the apps like on a real Mini or will we only be able to watch recorded material? Who knows how long it will be before we finally see these apps or the forms they will take but I'm very anxious to learn more. Hopefully, we won't have to wait too long before Tivo starts to release a little more information.


Unlike a Mini that can play native MPEG 2 broadcast as is I believe Roku still can not play MPEG 2 files. So I am assuming any app for a Roku will require the video to be trans-coded by a TiVo Stream (stand alone or the one built into the 6 tuner Roamios) and work like the Android/iOS apps.


----------



## Rtippenhauer (Jan 5, 2014)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> Guess we'll find out specifically what premium sideloading is soon. (copy flag bypass?)


Engadget is defining it as: "premium sideloading" (the ability to transfer recordings from premium channels like HBO that in some cases had been blocked until now) soon.

I can't post the link (yet..) but if you search engadget and Tivo OnePass, it should pop up.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Very cool:



> In other CES / TiVo news, it's still showing off the network DVR concept that we loved -- but no cable companies have bit on yet -- and have added the ability to stream its cloud TiVo service to Chromecast and Roku. The mobile apps have upgrades coming too: iOS gets OnePass support in February and "premium sideloading" (the ability to transfer recordings from premium channels like HBO that in some cases had been blocked until now) soon. On Android a completely rebuilt native app is coming soon, and OnePass is expected in March.


http://www.engadget.com/2015/01/07/tivo-onepass/


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

bradleys said:


> Very cool:
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2015/01/07/tivo-onepass/


Sweet. Do I get a prize for guessing right?

Seriously, this is major news for TWC customers (that use iOS, sorry Android).


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Yeah that is cool. I wonder if it will effect OOH streaming at all? There is really no precedent in place for that, so I'm not sure why they chose to block protected files. Maybe CableLabs told them they have to, or maybe they just did it on their own to stave off legislation.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Dan203 said:


> Yeah that is cool. I wonder if it will effect OOH streaming at all? There is really no precedent in place for that, so I'm not sure why they chose to block protected files. Maybe CableLabs told them they have to, or maybe they just did it on their own to stave off legislation.


Amazon is getting a completely redesigned app - I would think that would be part of it...


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

bradleys said:


> Amazon is getting a completely redesigned app - I would think that would be part of it...


Huh?

I was referring to them blocking protected content from out of home (OOH) streaming. That has nothing to do with Amazon.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I am not sure why I typed Amazon - I meant Android...


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

TiVoMargret mentioned a while ago that downloading was coming to Android, so I assume that once that happens the same system for downloading protected shows will apply to Android too. However there is no mention as to whether or not this feature will have any effect on OOH streaming. I'm guessing not.

TiVo seems to follow precedent. In the case of downloading there is now a cable company (i.e. Comcast) which offers a similar feature on their leased equipment using a "check out" system. So TiVo has precedent which gives them the go ahead to add a similar feature. There is currently no cable company leased equipment that I'm aware of that offers OOH streaming, so there is really no precedent on whether protected content is allowed for that or not.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

bradleys said:


> *Android* is getting a completely redesigned app - I would think that would be part of it...


I wouldn't be so sure, the wording from the Tivo press release seems very carefully worded as say premium side-loading is not coming to Android, at least not with the March Android re-write update. Hopefully for Android users, it doesn't turn into the same delay as getting streaming.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

tatergator1 said:


> I wouldn't be so sure, the wording from the Tivo press release seems very carefully worded as say premium side-loading is not coming to Android, at least not with the March Android re-write update. Hopefully for Android users, it doesn't turn into the same delay as getting streaming.


You are correct, they said this Premium sideloading is coming to IOS in March and Android will get a complete rewrite....

I cannot remember if she gave a specific date for delivering the a android app - and that might be the reasoning behind the language.

If we are lucky it will take a year or so for android to get the functionality - I really miss all the "where's stream for Android" threads!


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

I've given up on Tivo to provide downloads for Android (sorely needed given the crappy proxy-based streaming now), and switched to using the Plex TTG plugin which works great. Even better, it works on my older Nook HD+ that the Tivo app doesn't support, so even if the Tivo app does support it one day I'll probably still use Plex for that.


----------



## Sevenfeet (Jun 24, 2000)

Dan203 said:


> FYI there is a Plex app for TiVo that was developed by a couple of guys on this forum..
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=512505
> 
> P.S. Is that you in your avatar? Or the lead singer for Hootie and the Blow Fish? If it is you then you bear a striking resemblance to him.


I hadn't seen the PlexApp effort. Very cool, although an official app would be better. I haven't played with PyTivo (or PyTivoX) in a very long time so I wouldn't know how to link that to Plex either (I would need libraries, not channels).

My only connection to Darius Rucker is that we both live in Nashville (well, he's here part time). He's also a lot shorter than me, but then so are most people. My avatar photo is 14 years old (taken on my honeymoon). I still look like that but with a lot more gray in my beard, and hairline thinning just a tad.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

I got to see the onepass functionality at their booth. Pretty cool. There have been plenty of times when I wished for at least some of that functionality.


But my understanding is that the Premieres (like mine) will be getting that update a few weeks after the Romios -- so I guess I'll have to wait to play with it again.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Sevenfeet said:


> My only connection to Darius Rucker is that we both live in Nashville (well, he's here part time). He's also a lot shorter than me, but then so are most people. My avatar photo is 14 years old (taken on my honeymoon). I still look like that but with a lot more gray in my beard, and hairline thinning just a tad.


Do you get that a lot? That you look like him? Or is it just this one photo where you happen to look like him?


----------



## Pacomartin (Jun 11, 2013)

drebbe said:


> TiVo nDVR and TiVo everywhere
> TiVo partners will receive private demonstrations of an ever-evolving nDVR solution,


I am still not sure I understand the difference between network DVR and "remote storage DVR".

Does nDVR mean you still have to pick and choose what you want stored subject to some data storage limitations? Or is it like super Video on Demand where you can watch anything at any time that was shown live (within a certain time period)?


----------

